# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Πουλιά της Ελληνικής πανίδας -Γιδοβύζι

## PAIANAS

Το όνομά του προκαλεί το γέλιο και παραπέμπει σε περίεργους συνειρμούς ..
Το γιδοβύζι η αλλιώς γιδοβυζάχτρα (Caprimulgus Europaius) είναι ένα νυκτόβιο πουλί που ανήκει στην οικογένεια των αιγοθηλίδων (Caprimulgidae) της τάξης των αιγηθηλόμορφων ( Caprimulgiformes).
Πολλές φορές κατά τη διάρκεια του σούρουπου η της νύχτας ,η νωρίς το χάραμα ,συναντάται να πετάγεται ξαφνικά ανάμεσα από τα φυλλώματα κατά μήκος του δρόμου ,ενοχλημένο από τα φώτα κάποιου διερχόμενου αυτοκινήτου .
Συχνά -ειδικά στο σκοτάδι - η φιγούρα του μπερδεύεται με την μπεκάτσα .
Το χρώμα στο σώμα του είναι γκρίζο -καστανό αποτελούμενο από έντονες σκουροκάστανες και λιγότερο κιτρινωπές λωρίδες και κηλίδες ,θημίζοντας ''φιδίσια'' όψη .
Έχει μακριά φτερά και ουρά (στον ίδιο χρωματισμό) ,μεγάλο πλατύ κεφάλι ,μακρύ ράμφος και πολύ μεγάλο σε άνοιγμα στόμα (με σκουρόγκριζα μουστάκια στα άκρα ).
Τη μέρα παραμένει καθηλωμένο στο έδαφος η σε κλαριά δέντρων ,ενώ οι αποχρώσεις του φτερώματος του του παρέχουν κάλυψη από τους εχθρούς του ,αφού μοιάζει να ''ενσωματώνεται'' στα χρώματα κλαδιών η κούτσουρων .
Στη χώρα μας είναι ανοιξιάτικος -καλοκαιρινός επισκέπτης ,θαμώνας κυρίως ανοιχτών βιότοπων .
Το μήκος του είναι περίπου 25 εκ. ενώ η κατατομή του σώματός του ,αλλά και το ότι επισκέπτεται συχνά στάβλους η αχυρώνες (όπου βρίσκει ευκολότερα την τροφή του ) ,του προσέδωσαν το παραπλανητικό και εντελώς λάθος όνομα .
Στην ουσία τρέφεται με κάθε είδους (κυρίως μεγάλα ) έντομα και νυχτοπεταλούδες (και ουδόλλως με το γάλα από τις γίδες ..)
Σα νυχτόβιο είδος ,τη μέρα κρύβεται καλά σε σκοτεινά η δυσδιάκριτα μέρη ,ενώ τη νύχτα κυνηγάει την τροφή του πετώντας σχεδόν αθόρυβα .
Η μόνη διαφορά και διάκριση του αρσενικού από το θηλυκό ,γίνεται από τις λευκές κηλίδες στην άκρη των φτερών (που έχει το αρσενικό ).
Το κελάηδημα του (τις νυχτερινές ώρες ) ,μοιάζει με διαρκές βούϊσμα χωρίς ακουστικά να αποτελεί κάτι το ιδιαίτερο .
Συνήθως το θηλυκό γεννάει 2 αυγά σε τρύπα του εδάφους όπου έχει διαμορφώσει κατάλληλα σκεπασμένη και καμουφλαρισμένη τη φωλιά του (όπως και των αηδονιών ) ,ώστε να μη γίνεται εύκολα ορατή από εχθρούς και ξενιστές .
Τα αυγά επωάζονται για περίπου 16 μέρες ,ενώ σε περίπου 20 μέρες τα μικρά καθίστανται ικανά να πετάξουν και να εγκαταλείψουν τη φωλιά τους .

----------


## sarpijk

Το καλοκαιρι το εβλεπα και το ακουγα συχνα μεσα στο Σειχ Σου οταν αρχιζε να σουρουπωνει . Ο ηχος του ειναι χαρακτηριστικος.

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχο αρθρο Νικο, σε ευχαριστουμε!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μοιαζει με καφε σταχταρα!
δεν εχω δει (προσεξει) απο κοντα...

----------


## panos70

Ωραιο το αρθρο σου Νικο

----------


## tonis!

απο τα πιο "περιεργα" μελη της ελληνικης ορνιθοπανιδας!!Απο τα πιο ακριβοθωρητα πουλια!Πολυ καλο αρθρο!

----------

